# Swift Kontiki Lights



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

On the Swift Kontiki 665 , the two spot lights behind the drivers seat take there power from the engine battery and not the leisure battery as i thought  .Wired a feed for a flip down tv from one of the spot lights behind the drivers seat as when the engine is running all other lights and power is cut to the habitation area. Some reason unbe known to me or even Brownhills technicians Swift feed these 2 lights from the vehicle battery and even hide the bloody fuse under the wardrobe where the heater is on it,s own  

Not sure if this applies to other models of Kontiki,s but probalby worth checking as you could possibly end up with a flat engine battery if using lights powered from engine battery this time of year :roll:


----------



## 95056 (May 1, 2005)

*spot lights reply qe2*

qe2 mines the same swift 630 but the right hand lights defernatly switch there selfs as when i picked the van up my leisure batterie was dead just anougth power to run the rear but if i switched to car they brightened up so if i left switch to rear and fired engine the van switched and they brightened up or just the leisure batt go a kick one or the other the batterie was that bad that the boiler would light then fault but if i switched to car the boiler was fine.
you can put an amp meter between them even get one that will cut of if your ams to start batt are low so not to kill batteries but seams allot of hassle just go straight to lesser batt take power direct with a fuse between for tv etc


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lights*

Hi

I have just done a little test. At present the charger meter thing reads "Leisure Battery 13.7". I have then put those two lights on and the reading does not move.

When I look at the engine battery reading - it drops very slightly so I have to agree with your findings.

Silly Swift...

Russell


----------



## 95056 (May 1, 2005)

also steve on here has emailed me this is what he has righten about cutting the power when engine starts im going to try today if i get time and ill post my results for everyone as this is a pain.



email from steve reads as follows.


Hi Dave, Sorry i cant remember the colours off the top of my head but if you take the relay off the wall & look at the bottom of it you will see the pins are numbered. You want pins 30 & 87, remove the wires & if you have a bulb handy with the 12v turned on put the bulb between the two wires to confirm it lights, It should do, all you need to do then is connect those two wires together. Leave the other two on the relay out of harms way, Good luck,Steve

me again ill take it its the relay in the cubourd near the fuse box and batterie charger.
no offence meant but best to use a curcit tester and check polarity both ways ie engine ruining not running ignition one click two clicks zig unit on of cab rear etc water on of and so on just check there is not a change in volt direction find a good earth and test oms ie find the negertive first and find ground most testers even 3 pound ones will beep to let you know if its an earth.
anyway hope this helps this forum is very good thanks to everyone dave


----------

